# DEC Towers in Marina?



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'll be moving to Dubai next month and am looking up apartments on Dubizzle in Marina. DEC Towers is in my price range and the studio apartments all seem rather large. There seems to be a lot of availability in the building as well. Anyone live there? Or know of its quality? It seems suspicious that there are a lot of empty apartments there especially considering it isn't that expensive

Thx


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Depends on your tastes, wife and I took one look and walked straight out. The apartment we saw looked out over the cooling plant and into the industrial zone. Furnishing quality was poor, doors hanging off the hinges in the kitchen, holes in the wall ...


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm moving from Washington DC so I have unfortunately high standards lol. But do you think that was the whole building or simply the apartment itself you saw?

PS--any word about Zumurud Tower, Marina Diamond, or Pearl Tower? These three were also in my price range and would love to get thoughts!

Thx


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

It was the general furnishing quality and layout, I expect they're mostly the same, the floor plans are the same on every floor and I wouldn't expect kitchen fittings to vary too much.

Wait until you get here and see for yourself. I had my heart set on the Marina/ JBR until I saw what you get for your money and I wasn't impressed by anything in the Marina in our price range to be honest. If you want to be close to the water and nightlife you really have to pay for it. I'm getting too old for all that so we spread our search and ended up in the quiet end of JLT, walking distance from a coffee and a croissant on a Friday morning.

But then what suits me might not suit you, you really have to see these apartments in the flesh. Never trust the pictures they put on the internet and never put money down without seeing an apartment first.


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

^i was actually deciding between JLT and Marina and was inclined for JLT (Lake Views/Goldcrest, etc) but my friends all suggested life in Marina would be younger as a 22 year old. But you're right, it might just be better to be in JLT and get quality.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Zumurud Tower is fine, good location.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

You might like it over there, I'm 35 and my student drinking and partying days are long gone. I'd hardly say JLT has the greatest of quality compared to the UK (and probably Washington too) but there's more bang for your buck if you don't mind being 10 minutes walk from the action rather than living right in the middle of it. 

By all means do as much research as you can but don't believe everything on the internet, quite often they will use photos of the penthouse suites to advertise a budget apartment, or use photos from the day it was built when everything was brand new. 

And always use a trustworthy agent, anyone who gives you an address and tells you the door is open to do your own viewings - walk away because if that is the quality of their pre-sale support, what sort of support do you expect when something goes wrong in the apartment? When you're on the ground here, put a message up here and people will message you with agents who they've used and trust.

And all you can do is just see for yourself, you pays your money, you takes your choice.


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Great advice, thanks so much dibblington!!!


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

No troubles bubbles!

There's loads of information on here about the Marina/ JBR/ JLT areas if you do the digging but it's easy to get wrapped up in other peoples' opinions when you're better off forming your own.


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah I gave up reading thru all the posts for that reason, I just figured I'd weed out the extremely bad cases before I email agents to set up appointments (ex I won't be visiting Manchester Tower thanks to the horrible reviews here)


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you're only 22 you may want to consider flatshares rather than your own studios.

You get much more for your money in flatshares. More space, better apartment with better facilities and the ability to meet other people if you're new in town. Flatshares in the Marina seem to average around 4-5K a month, inclusive of all bills such as dewa and internet and maid service. And they're mostly paid monthly. The cheapest studio will cost you a lot more once you factor in the bills and agent's fee and housing tax. 

Just a thought.


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Honestly everyone seems to suggest that but I'll be earning enough that I can afford to pay for my own place, especially since at the end of a long day the last thing I'll wanna deal with is inevitable problems that arise with living with someone


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Stay away from Marina Diamond, in fact I've visited 4 our of the 6 (I believe that's the count) and was either completely underwhelmed or disgusted (especially given the prices for some of the units). 

I ended up settling on Yacht Bay (in front of Yacht Club) and am glad I held off as it's been nothing short of fantastic.

Note: Also from the D.C. region - have fun with the humidity out there


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

^Yacht Bay definitely seemed the nicest, I'll make that the #1 priority then thanks! Which was the other out of the 6 you weren't "completely underwhelmed" by &#55357;&#56834;?

Haha humidity isn't a problem, just glad to be done with these cold winters finally!


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Jubmasterflex said:


> Stay away from Marina Diamond, in fact I've visited 4 our of the 6 (I believe that's the count) and was either completely underwhelmed or disgusted (especially given the prices for some of the units).
> 
> I ended up settling on Yacht Bay (in front of Yacht Club) and am glad I held off as it's been nothing short of fantastic.
> 
> Note: Also from the D.C. region - have fun with the humidity out there


^Yacht Bay definitely seemed the nicest, I'll make that the #1 priority then thanks! Which was the other out of the 6 you weren't "completely underwhelmed" by :heh:?

Haha humidity isn't a problem, just glad to be done with these cold winters finally!


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

alassaf123 said:


> ^Yacht Bay definitely seemed the nicest, I'll make that the #1 priority then thanks! Which was the other out of the 6 you weren't "completely underwhelmed" by ��?
> 
> Haha humidity isn't a problem, just glad to be done with these cold winters finally!


In regards to Diamond, I meant to say I had seen flats in 4 our of the 6 buildings (i.e., Diamond 1, Diamond 2, etc.) and not one was worth the money.

Yeah, like I said I absolutely love Yacth Bay. If you move in drop me a line.


----------



## TJV30 (May 31, 2018)

*DEC Tower in Dubai Marina*

Hi all, 

Can you let me know about the DEC Tower? I hear mixed reviews.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

TJV30 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you let me know about the DEC Tower? I hear mixed reviews.


Reviews are a few years old but i do not imagine much has changed
It looks filthy from the outside 

https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/dec-towers


----------



## TJV30 (May 31, 2018)

OK, thanks!


----------

